# Best Soup



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Want to make soup for my Grandma do you have a good recipe?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

brown some ground turkey, add can of tomato sauce or soup, can rotel, packet of French onion soup mix, water, package frozen vegetable mix, season as needed


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Zofia said:


> Want to make soup for my Grandma do you have a good recipe?


I am good a making ice cream soup. You take a chocolate fudge swirl vanilla ice cream and let it melt to a thick consistency, stirring it to thoroughly mix in the fudge. For those who prefer a little more chocolate, add some Hershey's chocolate syrup.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Fortuitously, Mrs Pat has just made a batch of butternut squash, apricot and ginger soup. It is little short of divine. And a vivid shade of orange.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Fortuitously, Mrs Pat has just made a batch of butternut squash, apricot and ginger soup. It is little short of divine. And a vivid shade of orange.


My sister does butternut squash with a chopped onion, a tin of chick peas (including liquid) and some veg stock. Needs a good whizz.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This is my very favourite soup. Originally a Nigel Slater recipe but evolved over time.

Serves 4.

2 medium sized onions
2 cloves of garlic, peeled and crushed
I large dried chili or 1 teasp. chili powder
2 large handfuls (150g) chestnut mushrooms (must be chestnut, ordinary white ones aren’t tasty enough)
130g (large cupful) orange or green lentils
1 litre veg stock

Worcestershire sauce
A lemon

Peel and chop onions and cook in a little olive oil till soft. Add garlic and chili. Cook for a minute or two then chop the mushrooms and stir them in. Cover with a lid and cook for five minutes, stir now and again to stop them sticking.
Throw in the lentils, then pour in the stock. Bring to the boil then simmer gently until the lentils are really soft, - about 30 mins.
Season with black pepper, a couple of shakes of the Worcs. sauce and a couple of squirts of lemon juice.
I like to give it a whizz but don’t bother if you like it chunky.

This is the exact Nigel Slater recipe but you’ll soon work out if you’d prefer less/more chili etc.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Chicken soup: sauté diced celery/onion, add chicken meat, water, chicken broth, noodles, salt/pepper/thyme, packet of leek soup mix


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

This is one of our faves. I highly, highly recommend it:

https://www.skinnytaste.com/roasted-brussels-sprouts-and-cauliflower-soup/


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

All look amazing I make my Grandma soup at least one time per week so I will definitely try it all thank you all.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

LezLee said:


> This is my very favourite soup. Originally a Nigel Slater recipe but evolved over time.
> 
> Serves 4.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Gotta try it!


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

If you can’t get Worcestershire sauce where you are, don’t worry about it. It’s not essential, nor is the lemon juice and I don’t usually bother with them.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

It is surprising easy to get at least while UK is still in the EU. Even in the USA my cousin has it.

Lea & Perrins + Cheese Toast is wunderbar


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Room2201974 said:


> This is one of our faves. I highly, highly recommend it:
> 
> https://www.skinnytaste.com/roasted-brussels-sprouts-and-cauliflower-soup/


Making this for her later for tomorrow. Grandma picked this out herself.


----------

